# WTF is wrong with this stick'n'poke tattoo?



## roadbike

Hey folks, I'm wondering if anyone may be able to troubleshoot something that's happening with a tattoo I just started giving this kid today. I've done them fucking hundreds of times before with no problem... and I've never seen something like this? I tried taking a photo, but the quality's shitty, so you may not be able to see the problem. But the ink seems to have moved under her skin almost in a swirl pattern between the legs on it, so I stopped doing it 'cause I don't want to fuck it up even more. Any advice would be really appreciated.

The only thing that's different with this tattoo than any of the others I've done before is that my friend suggested I use a syringe instead of the usual sewing needle set up I've always done before.... I'm wondering if maybe I went too deep and it got into her actual vein or some shit. It's really fucking strange. It's the black bit that looks fucked up between the legs on the DRI dude.


----------



## dartagnan

We call that blow-out. 'least that's what it sounds like it is. most likely went too deep


----------



## Mouse

yep, blow out. I don't think a hollow (syringe) needle is a good idea at all, it'll open up the skin too much and/or go too deep. Stick with what is proven to work... normal needles.


----------



## Taylor

yah dude, rigs are for drugs..haha jk..kinda


----------



## troynoshoes

I always wondered why they did not use hollow needles for tats and I think I just found out why.


----------



## Keyser Soze

it looks like they passed a bill for fracking on veins too...damn....


----------



## Deleted member 125

thats a gnarly fucking blowout man yikes.


----------



## Isaiah54

mine did that and scabbed off, you cant even tell there was ink there. no scar even.


----------



## freedude2012

yep i have to say its some bad blow out jus got to let it heal and watch for red lines runnin up the arm


----------

